# SOTM May 2021 - minimal tools



## mattwalt

I've been messaged a few times recently about these competitions possibly favouring exotic builds using specialist machinery. Considering my first ever slingshot only used a saw to cut the branch and a craft knife to shape (nothing else) - and many of my more recent builds were a coping saw / file and sandpaper. Think this month would be great to highlight that you don't need much to get a sweet looking high-end frame made.

So this month - using as few tools as possible I'd like to see some cool frames.

Please list the tools used for each build ( different sandpaper grades in this case I'd count as a single tool), but any final finish as in CA / Varnish / BLO etc. and applicator won't be included in this. Also if multitools are used - each specific blade/function used would be considered a tool in its own right. Power tools are also allowed - but again any change to attachment is an extra tool (Ie - table router trim bit = 1 tool & beading bit = 1 tool)

Any material can be used - tree branch / G10 / Metal - absolutely no restrictions.

Past that same rules as always - created / first displayed this month...


----------



## mattwalt

Also expanding... Any improvised tools should be listed - and may not count towards tools used.

Vice/clamping device I think maybe for this challenge would be considered a tool. Unless it conforms to being 100% improvised.

Blacksmithing - anvil is a tool and hammer is a tool and tongs are a tool... again unless improvised


----------



## MakoPat

May is Macgyver month!
This is a great idea MattWalt.


----------



## SJAaz

Cool Matt..


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Absolutely a great idea Matt....should turn out some fine entries for sure.

I'm in.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cass

Hi, I am in also.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Spring is somewhere far to the south, it's Saturday, it rained and was rather cold at 10 Celsius: a perfect day to make another slingshot, right?

Back in 2014, I found a way of making slingshots capable of handling strong flat bands using both corrugated cardboard and regular A-4 paper.

Even better, I found that roll-folding 30-40 page magazines or advertising pamphlets into stick shape, bending these, and inserting a folded triangle made of corrugated cardboard to ensure fork separation under elastic tension, all with the help of fiber-reinforced "Tesa" tape (NB: not the glass fiber version!) in the right places made for a very quickly made slingshot.

Folded cardboard or paper is amazingly load resistant along the edges, and certainly strong enough to handle serious flat band sets (tubes should be technically possible too). Always run safety tests before shooting with something like this.

The only tools I used for this latest frame were a pencil, a pair of strong scissors, and a ruler. The A-4 format, 35-page magazine I used was reduced to a length of 25 cm., and folded. Two layered strips of corrugated cardboard were used to make the inner stabilizing triangle.

The dimensions of this folded magazine slingshot, which may indeed not please the eye, but that definitely gets the job done with plenty of oomph (oh, no worries about damaging fork hits on this one), are as follows:

Length: 12 cm, breadth: 3 cm, inner fork width: 6 cm, fork depth: 4 cm, weight: 80 grams.

Just imagine you've arrived at your favorite annual slingshot shooting competition, and forgot your slingshot in the mad rush to get there on time...this may save the day, as you'll find the raw materials just about anywhere.

Here is one of the videos I made about the subject. There is a short tutorial towards the end, perfect to keep the kids busy during a rainy weekend - check it out:






B) Entry no.1


----------



## skarrd

HMMMMM,another intrigueing contest,,,,,,,,, i'm in,on goes the tin foil hat,i mean Thinking cap.......


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Interesting and unique frame PS 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Catapults and Carving

I think I might have an idea for this one ????


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I tend to keep certain things for their possible practical use, as opposed to simply chucking them in the trash - such as wine corks, which have multiple uses beyond their intended function.

Well, one champagne cork from last New Years eve celebration, 3 regular wine bottle corks, 2 wood screws 60 x 5 mm, and two wood screws 20 x 4 mm morphed into the wonderful contraption shown below. The only tools used were a screw driver, a vise, and a blade cutter knife. A bit of sandpaper was needed to ensure smooth edges for the flat bands. Essentially, the kind of stuff most people have lying around in a kitchen drawer.

The champagne cork forms the grip, and two wine corks form the fork. Both these sections were connected by directly inserting the 6 cm screws in the wine corks, and then connecting these with the champagne cork at a 45-degree angle. Cork is a relatively soft material, so no actual drilling was required. The blade cutter knife was used to create two separate sections from the remaining wine cork to form the pinch grip supports - which also reduces the load factor in this critical area. Two notches on the wine corks (forks) ensure that bands stay in place after wrap & tuck.

You might doubtlessly now be wondering, like I did, whether this configuration is strong and stable enough to handle flat bands. Well, to my surprise (it's all experimentation), I am able to apply significant pressure on the forks with the hand: the lower surface of the two wine corks that connects flush with the champagne cork holds things in place together with the 6 cm wood screws. Initial tension tests with a set of 0.3 mm and 15 mm wide flat bands ran smoothly: safety is always at the top of my list of priorities.

Clearly, you're not going to put a super strong band set on this design, but it will nevertheless quite happily handle band sets for 7-8 mm steel ammo. That said, the general concept should also work quite well with hard woods and 6 to 8 mm steel threaded bolts, with nuts to connect everything securely. It's another way of making a pinch-grip slingshot.

Dimensions*:* total length: 8 cm, total width: 9 cm, breadth: 3 cm, inner fork width: 5 cm, fork depth: 4 cm. Light flat bands recommended.

I decided to call this little shooter "the corker".

Entry no. 2 B)


----------



## MOJAVE MO

Exactly my thought MakoPat! The type of thinking that goes into a slingshot like this keeps kids around the world living the dream!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz

Hey that is just the thing to keep the birds out of the grapes! There seems to be no end to your creative ideas.


----------



## mattwalt

Pebble Shooter - so 3 tools in entry 1 and 5 in entry 2?


----------



## Pebble Shooter

4 tools in entry 2, unless you count the hands...


----------



## SteveJ

dat gum , Im usually too late , this time Im too early lol


----------



## Cass

Hi, this is my first entry. This is made of buffalo horn, tools used, coping saw, round chainsaw file, steel wool, sandpaper. No power tools, took 3 days, off and on. The biggest problem was my dog who wanted this greatly!! To me it looks rough, but it shoots great. I like natural materials, but I have no wood cut and dried. No band grooves though, I didn't think the horn would support it.


----------



## mattwalt

Cass thats a sweet looking frame.

4 tools. 3 if we consider steel wool as 'sandpaper'

Think in your case you could have actually got that down to just 2 - either by using a ready bar or a bolt as a file (works surprisingly well) or used sandpaper with mandrels.

Personally I think its fairly difficult getting below 3 tools - Cutting / Shaping / Finishing.


----------



## bingo

This be a little entry when I'm done with it wkend project 









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

got 2 in the works,


----------



## skarrd

Alrighty,this wasn't originally intended to be an entry,but it came out so nice i have to. we have a Rogue clone-made with permission- 2 peices of 1/4 in multiplex glued crossgrained [3 1/2"x3 1/2"] tools used-drill press,1 inch hole saw,5/32s drill bit,chamfering bit,coping saw,sandpaper and polyurethane finish,and it shoots


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Rogue looks great Steven, definitely turned out nice 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Excellent challenge and already some fantastic builds. I don't suppose dipping my hand in hard wax to help protect against fork hits with the classic frameless would count as a zero tool build, would it? Not a serious question so no need to answer!

I'm just going to sit back and enjoy watching the amazing works as they go by.


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Rogue looks great Steven, definitely turned out nice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


Thanks Darrell,surprised myself,lol.as good a shooter as the original to


----------



## skarrd

second entry,an OPFS styled after Mr.Dgui's *gunslinger*,tools used- a [dull] hand saw,the rasp of death,coping saw,sandpaper,clear enamel [rattle can],this one and the next one were a self challenge to see if i could make a couple slings with no power tools-success,lol

2040 tubes,7 in AL,Raventree pouch,shooting 1/4 in steels at 20 feet-cause its 2 AM


----------



## skarrd

oh and 2 chain saw files


----------



## mattwalt

Skarrd - sweet PFS


----------



## mattwalt

BTW - ready bar or bolts make a great alternative to chain saw / rat tail files


----------



## skarrd

last entry,this one was started the day this contest was,again a self challenge,tools used-folding saw,dull hand saw,knives,rasp and chain saw files,Lots of sandpaper and clear enamel [rattle can] havent shot it yet-its 2 AM,lol,but 1 in simple shot .08 bands,8 in AL,pocket predator pouch,will be shooting 3/8s steels at 35 feet later today 

also there was a vise used in all 3 builds as well


----------



## mattwalt

Exactly how all my first frames were made  Brings back memories.


----------



## skarrd

Thanks Matt,kind of why i did these this way,see if i still had my 10 year old skills,lol


----------



## Valery

Gentlemen, I will also take part in the competition. I tried to get by with a minimum of tools: a hand jigsaw, a chain saw file, and sanding paper of different grit.


----------



## mattwalt

Valery thats nice! The Flicks McS style frame has got to be one of may all-time favourites...

Neat work with the few tools used.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

mattwalt said:


> BTW - ready bar or bolts make a great alternative to chain saw / rat tail files


Ready Bar Matt ?

Same as all thread ? Great tip

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## mattwalt

Yup - All thread, same thing. I know it as ready bar


----------



## SJAaz

Skarrd. Nice stuff. I really like the last one.


----------



## Cass

Hi here is my second entry, no tools at all, just seeing everything as a possible slingshot, I was looking for a suitable antler, and I found this llama canon bone, it looked interesting, so I put it aside, banded it up and worked!! Maybe a real pickle bone shooter!


----------



## mattwalt

0 tools! Thats cool.


----------



## Stankard757

That's pretty cool

Wouldn't that be Llama Fork Shooter (LFS)

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

and heres the inaugural can cut,just before the winds picked up,3/8s steels,lot of hand slap with 1 inch bands,will have to try some marbles later


----------



## skarrd

Cass said:


> Hi here is my second entry, no tools at all, just seeing everything as a possible slingshot, I was looking for a suitable antler, and I found this llama canon bone, it looked interesting, so I put it aside, banded it up and worked!! Maybe a real pickle bone shooter!


That is Awesome! LFS for sure


----------



## Cass

Hi, I love the LFS moniker! I find this humerus!


----------



## KawKan

Here she is in all her glory!

No finish. No sandpaper. No rasp or files.

Worked exclusively with a single, lock-blade knife, started and completed this weekend.









This cedar fork has been drying since about December, 2019. I was pleased when I cut it that it seemed to have a wide streak of heartwood. Perfect for a knife-only build.

















Burnished with the back of the blade for a little shine.

















Banded her up with .50 Sumeike - ¼-inch straights for butterfly and 5/16-inch steel ammo.









Shoots great!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

skarrd said:


> "the rasp of death"


Ha! I wasn't familiar with the Shinto rasp until I got in this forum. But I got one and it is one of my favorite tools for removing wood!


----------



## skarrd

that rasp has become one of my favorites,for multiple projects


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> that rasp has become one of my favorites,for multiple projects


One of my favorites too, have the regular file shaped one and the planer / smoothing handled one.
I was surprised today though working on a new Magnolia natural, as I started with a horseshoe rasp, and I REALLY liked how quickly it removed bark and wood....will be using it a lot more now that I know how good it works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## mattwalt

Kawkan - for using just a knife thats really amazing.


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Recycling is the buzzword of our present time, right? :hmm:

What do yogurt cups and balloons have in common? Well, they make for a quickly homemade "Pocket Shot" shooter that is larger than its bottle cap "brother".

The plastic rims of yogurt cups are fairly rigid, which makes it possible to attach a standard sized party balloon once you've trimmed off its thinner section. The tight fit around the yogurt cup rim will ensure that it stays in place securely when you load up and shoot: no need for any further steps here. Just make sure you center everything nicely. 15 minutes, and you're done.

Ammo storage is not possible with this contraption - unlike the bottle cap versions.

This little "bad boy" actually handles 6-7 mm steel quite happily (tried & tested). The only tool used was a pair of sturdy scissors to cut off the yogurt cup base, and to trim the edges of the yogurt cup rim to round it off. I left the cardboard wrapped around the yogurt cup, as it adds a bit more strength - not that this is essential, though.

Maybe a great way to get kids to eat more yogurt, who knows?

Entry no.3


----------



## Sandstorm

Pebble Shooter said:


> Recycling is the buzzword of our present time, right? :hmm:
> 
> What do yogurt cups and balloons have in common? Well, they make for a quickly homemade "Pocket Shot" shooter that is larger than its bottle cap "brother".
> 
> The plastic rims of yogurt cups are fairly rigid, which makes it possible to attach a standard sized party balloon once you've trimmed off its thinner section. The tight fit around the yogurt cup rim will ensure that it stays in place securely when you load up and shoot: no need for any further steps here. Just make sure you center everything nicely. 15 minutes, and you're done.
> 
> Ammo storage is not possible with this contraption - unlike the bottle cap versions.
> 
> This little "bad boy" actually handles 6-7 mm steel quite happily (tried & tested). The only tool used was a pair of sturdy scissors to cut off the yogurt cup base, and to trim the edges of the yogurt cup rim to round it off. I left the cardboard wrapped around the yogurt cup, as it adds a bit more strength - not that this is essential, though.
> 
> Maybe a great way to get kids to eat more yogurt, who knows?
> 
> Entry no.3


Bet if you shot that at Jamie Lee Curtis, she'd definitely have to "move".


----------



## Sandstorm

Pebble Shooter said:


> Recycling is the buzzword of our present time, right? :hmm:
> 
> What do yogurt cups and balloons have in common? Well, they make for a quickly homemade "Pocket Shot" shooter that is larger than its bottle cap "brother".
> 
> The plastic rims of yogurt cups are fairly rigid, which makes it possible to attach a standard sized party balloon once you've trimmed off its thinner section. The tight fit around the yogurt cup rim will ensure that it stays in place securely when you load up and shoot: no need for any further steps here. Just make sure you center everything nicely. 15 minutes, and you're done.
> 
> Ammo storage is not possible with this contraption - unlike the bottle cap versions.
> 
> This little "bad boy" actually handles 6-7 mm steel quite happily (tried & tested). The only tool used was a pair of sturdy scissors to cut off the yogurt cup base, and to trim the edges of the yogurt cup rim to round it off. I left the cardboard wrapped around the yogurt cup, as it adds a bit more strength - not that this is essential, though.
> 
> Maybe a great way to get kids to eat more yogurt, who knows?
> 
> Entry no.3


More respectfully however, that's resourceful and looks pretty darned effective!


----------



## SJAaz

Cass said:


> Hi, I love the LFS moniker! I find this humerus!


You pulling my leg?


----------



## Cass

Hi Matt, if I forge my own tools for this, is it considered improvised?? Just wondering, but it doesn't feel right for this competition.


----------



## SJAaz

Cass said:


> Hi Matt, if I forge my own tools for this, is it considered improvised?? Just wondering, but it doesn't feel right for this competition.


Cass mayhaps you could forge one from an old horse shoe. I tried a RR spike, it was much more work than it was worth.


----------



## Cass

Hi RR. spikes are not good for knife or cutting things. Saw blades, O1 bar, 5160, 1095, leaf springs, etc. All high carbon. Anything less will not hold an edge, not worth the time.


----------



## mattwalt

If you make the tool its improvised


----------



## Cass

Ok! I don't know if I will do it though, I haven't had a chance to cut my grass yet!! Nee high!!


----------



## Cass

Hi again, I have thought about this and I realized that most of my tools are redone, and repaired. My power hammer was steam powered in 1901, but I refurbished it to electric. I built my forge by hand. Many hammers and tools I have made, I will stick to smaller tools as it seems in the idea of this challenge. I have built my whole blacksmith shop my self? That should not count. Also have a steam powered bandsaw which I converted to electric power.


----------



## mattwalt

The 'idea' is about keeping things inexpensive - or at least build approaches being accessible to most people.

Think if its a purpose built machine (even if converted) it should count as a tool. If you made tongs for instance to get it done - then thats acceptably 'improvised', but a power hammer not so much  But if you used a section of railroad track as an anvil - then its improvised...


----------



## SJAaz

Cass said:


> Hi RR. spikes are not good for knife or cutting things. Saw blades, O1 bar, 5160, 1095, leaf springs, etc. All high carbon. Anything less will not hold an edge, not worth the time.


I agree. I made a knife out of one for an old RR friend of mine. Put a rams' head on the bottom. Looked cool, but wouldn't hold up to spreading mayonnaise  .

He likes it and has it up on the mantle. Where it belongs.


----------



## FlingShotLife

skarrd said:


> HMMMMM,another intrigueing contest,,,,,,,,, i'm in,on goes the tin foil hat,i mean Thinking cap.......


. Lmfao. " tin foil hat, I mean thinking cap". Love that. 
This is a great contest.


----------



## skarrd

SJAaz said:


> Cass said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Matt, if I forge my own tools for this, is it considered improvised?? Just wondering, but it doesn't feel right for this competition.
> 
> 
> 
> Cass mayhaps you could forge one from an old horse shoe. I tried a RR spike, it was much more work than it was worth.
Click to expand...

i was a kid helping an older man shoe horses,and occasionally a horse shoe would come in to be replaced and he would save it,and put on a regular shoe,then make knives out of the *special ones* and they all seemed to have a very high carbon content,i ytried making a knife out of a regular horseshoe,and it didnt cut for nothing,i guess in the 50s and 60s they had different grades of shoe material,wish i still had the one he made for me.....


----------



## Pebble Shooter

Corrugated cardboard (cc) is really wonderful stuff, as it has so many unexpected uses. Above all, almost everybody has some of it lying around after unpacking some purchase, you know, like your latest slingshot recently received by mail.

When packed together in layers, cc becomes very relevant for slingshots, as it is then quite load resistant with regard to its edges. My experimentation involved cutting out 15 squares measuring 4 x 5 cm with a pair of regular kitchen scissors, layering these to form a cube, and wrapping fiber reinforced adhesive tape (Tesa brand) around the cube to strengthen it.

Two 90 x 5 mm wood screws were subsequently screwed into the cc cube at an angle to form the slingshot forks, initially by hand, and then with the help of a screwdriver. You could do it by hand all the way with the help of a piece of leather or rubber, but it's easier this way. With two thirds of the screws inside the cardboard, the improvised slingshot forks are quite sturdy (safety first!). Some cardboard was wrapped under the screw tips and secured with adhesive tape to allow for a good wrap & tuck surface.

I would assume that a band set or tubes suitable for 7 to 8 mm steel ammo should be no problem for this configuration: more testing is required. For now, I attached a band set for steel ammo up to 6 mm, because that's what I had available.

I can already see the twisted faces of aesthetic displeasure, but the point of this whole exercise is to explore new slingshot concepts, particularly those where your time and availability of quality materials is limited, and you desperately need a slingshot because of imminent pigeon poop alarm and your concern about your car you just washed with great care, now parked under the nearby tree. :hmm:

This design has the merit of taking only 15-20 minutes to make, and does not fear fork hits. You'll find office rubber bands almost anywhere if you cannot cut flat bands or tubes for this "bad boy". Oh, and aunt Martha's kidney beans will make for good ammo too in the worst case. :naughty:

It is doubtlessly possible to embellish the cardboard base in terms of shape and outer appearance (a bit of spray paint works wonders), and maybe to add some rubber tubing under the screw tips, as opposed to the method described above.

2 Tools used: scissors and a screwdriver. Entry no. 4

B)


----------



## urbanshooter

This is my first ever entry to the SOTM (be kind to me please! ).

As per the brief, I have used maybe one or two tools depending on whether they count as tools?

One, if you count the chopstick (just one side) I used to fish the material out of a bowl of hot water. The same single chopstick was used to help shape the tips. A second possible tool would be a hairdryer that I used to heat up the surfaces once I was done shaping. I heated it in sections, then left it to cool. It self-leveled leaving me with a smooth surface. Of course I could have omitted this step but that would trigger my OCD... Other than that, the frame was shaped with just my hands.

The material I used is something called Polymorph (there may be other tradenames). It's is a thermoplastic we can easily shape while hot. It comes as beads and is simply dropped into hot water for use. Once it turns clear, it's malleable. It cools into an opaque, very rigid and surprisingly dense material. The finished weight of this frame is 200g.

I went for a PFS just to be 100% sure it would be safe to shoot since there is hardly any fork extension.

There are other frames similar to this ("bonegrip"? Can't recall the name?) but this one is made to fit my hand and shoot straight-wristed. This build served as an interesting study of ergonomics and rapid prototyping for me.

I am gonna call this one "The Malleus".

Thanks for looking!


----------



## mattwalt

Thats cool


----------



## 31610

Not much to making this little guy drill bits and jig saw spindle sander and 80 grit to 320 paper and tung oil . Well maybe a lot of tools lol . I did do a post here in the homemade sec ;-) but 5 minutes before this


----------



## skarrd

Very cool PB,thank you for the template,i been rattling my brain trying to figure out dimensions,lol


----------



## 31610

skarrd said:


> Very cool PB,thank you for the template,i been rattling my brain trying to figure out dimensions,lol


thanks fella  easy frame to make with template kinda makes it self . But side note my hand is 85mm across knuckles and it's as snug as a bug in the rug if your bigger hand might want print bigger


----------



## skarrd

Cool,i will make a cardboard template and check,but 58-62 mm seems to fit my hand nicely,for PFS,so should be okay


----------



## High Desert Flipper

Polymorph huh? That looks like really neat stuff, love the hand molded ergo frame!


----------



## urbanshooter

High Desert Flipper said:


> Polymorph huh? That looks like really neat stuff, love the hand molded ergo frame!


Yup! Comes in various packaging and other trade names but its always the same a.k.a. Polycaprlactone. Inexpensive and reusable - just melt it down again and reshape. Really useful stuff to have around the house. I've made knobs, levers and handles with it among other things like toys and figurines. As long as it isn't exposed to too much heat, it stays rigid.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice frame PB!


----------



## Stankard757

urbanshooter said:


> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polymorph huh? That looks like really neat stuff, love the hand molded ergo frame!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Comes in various packaging and other trade names but its always the same a.k.a. Polycaprlactone. Inexpensive and reusable - just melt it down again and reshape. Really useful stuff to have around the house. I've made knobs, levers and handles with it among other things like toys and figurines. As long as it isn't exposed to too much heat, it stays rigid.
Click to expand...

How's it take impacts. Betcha it make decent spinners

Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk


----------



## urbanshooter

Stankard757 said:


> urbanshooter said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> High Desert Flipper said:
> 
> 
> 
> Polymorph huh? That looks like really neat stuff, love the hand molded ergo frame!
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Comes in various packaging and other trade names but its always the same a.k.a. Polycaprlactone. Inexpensive and reusable - just melt it down again and reshape. Really useful stuff to have around the house. I've made knobs, levers and handles with it among other things like toys and figurines. As long as it isn't exposed to too much heat, it stays rigid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How's it take impacts. Betcha it make decent spinners
> 
> Sent from my LE2117 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It's incredibly strong in terms of fracture toughness actually... but I am not sure how it would stand up to the sharp impact of a projectile... Only one way to find out though... guess we'll just have to make one and see!


----------



## Yeeha

6, 5 gallon HDPE buckets sawed up into "chips" with Sawzall. Baked in toaster oven to form the material together. Then printed out a template and traced on the block with a pencil. Cut it out with a jigsaw and then rough sanded with sandpaper.









Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------



## mattwalt

Nice


----------



## Pebble Shooter

I have always liked the adage "keep it simple".

Numerous wine producers now use "Normacork" corks to seal their wine bottles - see here:

https://www.vinventions.com/en-gb/nomacorc

What they say their corks are made of (quote) " Nomacorc Green Line is a new "category" of closures called PlantCorc™, derived from sustainable, renewable sugarcane-based raw materials."

What I have found is that this material appears to be more dense than natural cork, at least based on my initial impressions. Well, a cork made of this material and two screw hooks (40 mm screw thread section) make for a very basic slingshot suitable for office rubber bands: great for airsoft and steel .177 BB's, (tried & tested!), and I assume that this setup should handle 6 mm steel ammo too without problems.

It took me roughly 15 minutes to screw in the hooks by hand, and to make a band set with office rubber bands and a Chinese-made microfiber pouch. Technically, this is a zero tools slingshot, unless one counts the scissors to cut the lanyard string.

Prior to shooting with this contraption, I applied some serious hand pressure on the two inserted hooks, and everything seems perfectly safe to me for the office rubber bands shown in the photos. The fist grip configuration reduces the chance of hand hits.

Entry no. 5

B)


----------



## skarrd

very cool,excellent BB shooter


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Ok! I just made one over the last hour and a half.

Tools:
MIG welder
5" angle grinder

Accessories:
One cutting disc
One grinding disc
About 30m of MIG wire

Materials:
Steel


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## SJAaz

Cool.


----------



## bingo

This will be my entry yew natural plan on finishing this today or tomorrow









Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

This was made with the tools 8n the pic should look good when finished with oil then will post more pics yew natty hope you guys like it 
















Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## bingo

Finished yew natty 






























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## skarrd

good looking natty Bingo


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Sweet frame John 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## 31610

Nice bingo !


----------



## mattwalt

Sweet frame bingo


----------



## Cass

Looks great!! Probably a great shooter!


----------



## SJAaz

Nice job Bingo!


----------



## bingo

Some day light pics 























Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## FlingShotLife

@pebble shooter. I love that bb shooter


----------



## IOAN

Hello! I also come with a bonegrip made of toilet paper and wood glue, without using any tools, not even emery. I tore the paper by hand and glued it layer by layer. I will put the story of the slingshot in Homemade slingshots



















































I used a handmade wire reinforcement and I put the paint in the last layer.


----------



## skarrd

IOAN said:


> Hello! I also come with a bonegrip made of toilet paper and wood glue, without using any tools, not even emery. I tore the paper by hand and glued it layer by layer. I will put the story of the slingshot in Homemade slingshots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05560.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05561.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05563.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05567.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05569.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05570.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DSC05571.JPG
> 
> I used a handmade wire reinforcement and I put the paint in the last layer.


Thats Amazing! Good job!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.

Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper










































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Sandstorm

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


That's some nice looking mystery wood. Great looking piece!


----------



## IOAN

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


Beautiful design!


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

I made a little slingshot out of a thick slab of acrylic. (I know i know, its brittle, its what i had)

I used nothing but a coping saw and a gas soldering iron (basically the same thing as a kitchen blowtorch)

Because the surface was so rough before melting it smooth i ended up with a few rough bits and a few bubbles, but thats fine. Its comfy, and it shoots great.

























Also it looks like ice, insanely difficult to photograph, looks a bit better in person.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Cool looking ice sling !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, also used a drill and bit for the lanyard hole, spray poly finish
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## mattwalt

Those last few frames are stunning.


----------



## urbanshooter

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


Love this one! Gorgeous...


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

urbanshooter said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen
> 
> 
> 
> Love this one! Gorgeous...
Click to expand...

Tks brother, this one is actually being gifted to James ( a.k.a Takin Shots With Hunter ) from YouTube

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## skarrd

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


Awesomeness!!!! Thats another beauty my friend!!!


----------



## devils son in law

Here's a Cherry fork I had in my stash and I brought to work with me. Other than the saw to cut it, I just used sandpaper to round off the edges. (Yes, on the clock). I soaked it a few hours in Teak Oil (Yes, that we have at work...in the paint room).
I have to work all 3 days this holiday weekend so no, I don't feel bad!!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice Jason, looks great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## 31610

That be Jake ! Darrell lol Looking good Jake


----------



## Cass

Looks great!


----------



## devils son in law

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Nice Jason, looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


Thanks John!  I don't fault you, trying to keep track of nicknames and real names is hard.


----------



## mattwalt

Nice DSiL


----------



## High Desert Flipper

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> Darrell Allen


Love the turquoise accent and finish- a beauty all around!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

devils son in law said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice Jason, looks great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks John!  I don't fault you, trying to keep track of nicknames and real names is hard.
Click to expand...

Sorry JAKE.....I knew that but this danged auto suggest on my phone trips me up sometimes, lol.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Cass

Hi, last minute entry, plastic sheet from Amazon. One tool used, bandsaw, I don't have any bands at the moment. I don't know if it counts.


----------



## snydes

Nice work everybody - fun to see the minimalist but very effective side of SS building :thumbsup:


----------



## Cass

Hi here is an update to my 3rd entry. Didn't feel it could be shot so I use another tool to finish it to shoot. So 2 tools, bandsaw and dremel.


----------



## snydes

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen


 Hey Darrell ... how do you apply that turquoise ... is it in liquid form so you can fill cracks ? Really interesting look that sets your ss's apart !


----------



## mattwalt

Some very interesting entries this month - along with some clever thinking on some. Definitely proves that an array of expensive machinery isn't a huge deal in making some insanely nice frames all round.

1: SLING-N-SHOT - turquoise natty - stunning frame

2: Valery - McS

3: Port Boy - score on the spalting and nice work

Pee_Drizzle - those frames were both awesome. Would love to see more of the MIG welded ones (if you can afford the rods)  - think the end result was very cool.

Skarrd - the PFS is sweet as

Cass - thats a sweet looking frame, like it loads

DsiL, Bingo and kawKan - those natty's are fantastic - can't get more classic than those

Pebble-Shooter - really liked the whole MacGyver deal going - very cool

IOAN and Urbanshooter - liked the whole approach on both of those. Also keen to see more of the polymorphic material happening - seems interesting

Yeeha - nice to see someone making their own HDPE - think its highly under rated as a material. Some members make some very cool base material - end product looks very shootable.


----------



## Island made

Congrats to all!!


----------



## Cass

Hi, what is next?


----------



## mattwalt

next been posted


----------



## bingo

Well done guys congrats 

Sent from my X24_EU using Tapatalk


----------



## 31610

mattwalt said:


> Some very interesting entries this month - along with some clever thinking on some. Definitely proves that an array of expensive machinery isn't a huge deal in making some insanely nice frames all round.
> 
> 1: SLING-N-SHOT - turquoise natty - stunning frame
> 2: Valery - McS
> 3: Port Boy - score on the spalting and nice work
> 
> Pee_Drizzle - those frames were both awesome. Would love to see more of the MIG welded ones (if you can afford the rods)  - think the end result was very cool.
> Skarrd - the PFS is sweet as
> Cass - thats a sweet looking frame, like it loads
> DsiL, Bingo and kawKan - those natty's are fantastic - can't get more classic than those
> Pebble-Shooter - really liked the whole MacGyver deal going - very cool
> IOAN and Urbanshooter - liked the whole approach on both of those. Also keen to see more of the polymorphic material happening - seems interesting
> Yeeha - nice to see someone making their own HDPE - think its highly under rated as a material. Some members make some very cool base material - end product looks very shootable.


Haha mig runs on wire feed Matt man ;-) well thanks and congratulations to all was a fun month had fun


----------



## mattwalt

I know PB 

long long day...


----------



## 31610

Just checking Matt man haha . So g10 is a go for this month


----------



## mattwalt

carbon fibre, grp - homemade micarta... hdpe... whatever floats your boat... 3D printed also a thing I guess...


----------



## 31610

Sweet see what I can build up . Got a sweetheart in mind ;-) thanks Matt man !


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

snydes said:


> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darrell ... how do you apply that turquoise ... is it in liquid form so you can fill cracks ? Really interesting look that sets your ss's apart !
Click to expand...

Hey my friend LOVE your work also.......so, the turquoise is crushed from solid chunks in a homemade pipe crusher I made. You drill or carve out a design you want to inlay, fill that with the turquoise to just slightly proud of the surface. Then, you take the water thin viscosity CA ( super glue ) and slowly drip it into the turquoise till it quits absorbing or pools up on top, set it aside to dry overnight.

Then I use a Dremel with the small sanding drum to "carefully" sand it down to almost flush with the surface of the wood ( wear a mask ) and finish sanding by hand, then apply your finish of choice......simple and it really adds that custom look and great pop of color.

If you try it, would love to see it ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Holy Cow, I am humbled beyond words.....didn't even notice I had won before replying to Snydes comment.

Tks so much, I am truly honored especially with the caliber of frames done last month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## skarrd

Awesome contest,Congratulations to all the winners and Mega Thanks to Matt!!!!


----------



## High Desert Flipper

skarrd said:


> Awesome contest,Congratulations to all the winners and Mega Thanks to Matt!!!!


I'll second this! It was a really fun month to watch!


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

skarrd said:


> Awesome contest,Congratulations to all the winners and Mega Thanks to Matt!!!!


Yes def big Tks to Matt for hosting these monthly builds that bring us together as a community of sling lovers, artisans, and craftsmen, and for what has to be, the arduous task of each month.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Darrell Allen


----------



## Valery

Wonderful competition, wonderful works! And most importantly, wonderful people on this forum!

Matt, thanks for rating my work!


----------



## IOAN

mattwalt said:


> I've been messaged a few times recently about these competitions possibly favouring exotic builds using specialist machinery. Considering my first ever slingshot only used a saw to cut the branch and a craft knife to shape (nothing else) - and many of my more recent builds were a coping saw / file and sandpaper. Think this month would be great to highlight that you don't need much to get a sweet looking high-end frame made.
> 
> So this month - using as few tools as possible I'd like to see some cool frames.
> 
> Please list the tools used for each build ( different sandpaper grades in this case I'd count as a single tool), but any final finish as in CA / Varnish / BLO etc. and applicator won't be included in this. Also if multitools are used - each specific blade/function used would be considered a tool in its own right. Power tools are also allowed - but again any change to attachment is an extra tool (Ie - table router trim bit = 1 tool & beading bit = 1 tool)
> 
> Any material can be used - tree branch / G10 / Metal - absolutely no restrictions.
> 
> Past that same rules as always - created / first displayed this month...


The theme of the contest is clear, as few tools as possible. Has it changed over time? Wattmalt, I know you don't swallow me, but I see that only a few win. It doesn't matter if you have ideas, it goes on your template. All that was smoky on this forum was the contest. Maybe you think that the Romanians are like the few beggars you met in your country. I also saw in the months when I didn't participate that the one who fully respected the theme launched by you did not win. I don't think I'm interested in this forum anymore, I ended up with a lot of slingshots, when I shoot only one.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Hey IOAN,

Surely the compitition was anout who can make the best frame with the least tools.
If ot was only anout least tools, we all would have posted a picture of our bare hands (frameless shooting) and called it a tie ????

There are whole areas of the forum dedicated to shooting slingshots, if you dont like the collecting/building side of it, just dont engage with that stuff.


----------



## Valery

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Hey IOAN,
> 
> Surely the compitition was anout who can make the best frame with the least tools.
> If ot was only anout least tools, we all would have posted a picture of our bare hands (frameless shooting) and called it a tie
> 
> There are whole areas of the forum dedicated to shooting slingshots, if you dont like the collecting/building side of it, just dont engage with that stuff.


This is not the first time I have taken part in competitions, and in any case, I constantly observe them. I think that the refereeing here is very objective.


----------



## mattwalt

Very objective TBH - granted its only me and I judge according to my own standards and what I can see from the photos. Results aren't always as people expect but they are unbiased, and I will stand by them and happy to explain why I went the way I did. I weigh up results according to the brief given each month and the overall appearance, and judge according to the materials used. I won't discount a natty because its a stick over say carbon fibre.

It's good to see some new names in the top.

IOAN - yes it was all about minimal tools. But the main objective was showing people that you don't need all the specialist equipment to turn out high-end frames. To this extent everyone pretty much hit the mark - and I did carefully check the listed tools against the entries.

At the end of the day this is about 3 things. A platform to showcase work (essentially its a bit beauty show for frames - aesthetics is a large part) / New developments in construction (one or two very cool new methods came up this month) / a cool way to get people to interact.


----------



## IOAN

Pee_Drizzle said:


> Hey IOAN,
> 
> Surely the compitition was anout who can make the best frame with the least tools.
> If ot was only anout least tools, we all would have posted a picture of our bare hands (frameless shooting) and called it a tie
> 
> There are whole areas of the forum dedicated to shooting slingshots, if you dont like the collecting/building side of it, just dont engage with that stuff.


I prefer the construction part!


----------



## IOAN

mattwalt said:


> Very objective TBH - granted its only me and I judge according to my own standards and what I can see from the photos. Results aren't always as people expect but they are unbiased, and I will stand by them and happy to explain why I went the way I did. I weigh up results according to the brief given each month and the overall appearance, and judge according to the materials used. I won't discount a natty because its a stick over say carbon fibre.
> 
> It's good to see some new names in the top.
> 
> IOAN - yes it was all about minimal tools. But the main objective was showing people that you don't need all the specialist equipment to turn out high-end frames. To this extent everyone pretty much hit the mark - and I did carefully check the listed tools against the entries.
> 
> At the end of the day this is about 3 things. A platform to showcase work (essentially its a bit beauty show for frames - aesthetics is a large part) / New developments in construction (one or two very cool new methods came up this month) / a cool way to get people to interact.


It was work, it was a new method here, many will form this framework and even look for it. I think taking a plate and cutting it, making it shine is not a big deal. I would like to know what was wrong with my frames, but I will probably never find out.


----------



## mattwalt

IOAN - I totally agree. Also I wouldn't have taken the time to add comments to the results if I didn't think your work didn't have any merit. I'm extremely busy and have just moved house this weekend...

I found your approach very interesting - this kind of development is important and a valuable asset to share.

If you knew how difficult it was choosing the places this month...


----------



## IOAN

mattwalt said:


> IOAN - I totally agree. Also I wouldn't have taken the time to add comments to the results if I didn't think your work didn't have any merit. I'm extremely busy and have just moved house this weekend...
> 
> I found your approach very interesting - this kind of development is important and a valuable asset to share.
> 
> If you knew how difficult it was choosing the places this month...


The story is in home made!


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Every slingshot was homemade. Surely?

What are you saying IOAN?


----------



## mattwalt

All the frames this month were home made 

TBH if it were simply down to as few tools used and out come - DsiL would easily have taken the win. That was a fantastic entry and respect the choices that were made in creating that. From fork selection, time when harvested, curing process to the sensitivity of approach for what is arguably a very beautiful result. Followed maybe by KawKan and Pee_Drizzle's MIG frame.

The overall selection includes a few more factors though - hence the different results.


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Hey Matticus, any chance we can get a repost of the results with thumbnail pics of the relevent frames along side?


----------



## mattwalt

1st










2nd










3rd


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - ironically in descending order of scale by mere coincidence...


----------



## Pebble Shooter

"A platform to showcase work (essentially its a bit beauty show for frames - aesthetics is a large part". Clearly the *key part *as part of your assessment criteria, Matt - once again.

The winning slingshots are truly beautifully made and serve their intended function, but do not demonstrate any "thinking outside of the box" with regard to the minimum tools objective and innovative design in that direction - this is what I was hoping to see more of from the other participants, a opposed to some more naturals and board cuts.

It's a bit like opening a box of chocolates, and finding bags of hex nuts inside instead: your final choices do not match the intended objective. Oh well...

Nevertheless, a big "well done" to all the winners ! :thumbsup:


----------



## mattwalt

LOL - Of course aesthetics is like the largest criteria. I've always said that.

Out the box thinking is extremely important - but fit and finish should still be taken into account.

From the criteria listed at the outset (not sure how you read '*sweet looking high-end*' ) - 'Think this month would be great to highlight that you don't need much to get a sweet looking high-end frame made.'


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Ahhhh, interesting..

See, i really love a rugged handmade look, while not looking too 'kluged' or poorly thought out.

Finish is, while obviosly important, far less important to me than design.

I certainly could have added 'sandpaper, 120&360 grit' to my tools and presented a smooth steel frame ????
But even with foresight i wouldnt have. I like my frames like i like my trails, ROUGH!


----------



## mattwalt

TBH - rough looking is fine if its a desired outcome. Your MIG frame was a cert placement - only had one small niggle with it from a design aspect, definitely wasn't the finish actually love the way it looks.

Also like my frames 'field grade' ;-P


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Hey, awesome.

I certainly dont have any feelings that i should have been ranked higher im surprised i was where i was (assuming the sub top 3 are in order?)

I wouldnt never expect my personal tastes to dictate how others would judge, well, anything.

But im curious about the design aspect, too wide? ????????


----------



## mattwalt

There is a time for slick and a time for rough - the slicker the frames the less of a human element remains. If a frame is forged and the hammer marks are left - makes it in some ways more beautiful than a completely finished frame. Same with filling cracks and splits with material. It takes a flaw and elevates it. Not saying polished accurately made frames are not desirable (obviously we all want 'those') - but each is weighted accordingly.


----------



## mattwalt

But im curious about the design aspect, too wide?

Nope - finger placement (looks like it may hold slightly awkwardly) and how the fork tip to post area on the upper part. Thats it really. Rest was awesome.


----------



## Tree Man

Congrats to the winners! Another fantastic month!


----------



## Pee_Drizzle

Ah ok, excellent i also thought it looks awkward. For my hand, it fits wonderfully, though it does of course have very little leverage to support the load of the bands.

For my relatively strong hands (i work with rail, and i like to climb) its quite comfortable.

Id never give it to anyone else though, chances are it'd feel awful ????


----------



## mattwalt

You probably find if the upper to lower finger possition had like a 1/4" offset could hold better - less wrist adjustment to level up, and also less leverage from the band ;-)


----------



## Cass

Q, I love this forum ,and this competition. I like trying new things and this is a great showcase for great ideas. Everyone like winning but I like the challenge to try new things,so I will continue to try, but for me the payoff is seeing something different, and I still have 3 new slings I made that shoot great that I probably wouldn't have tried.


----------



## SJAaz

Congrats to the winners. Matt thanks you for your honest and well received critique. I think everyone who entered is a winner and I enjoyed the entries.


----------



## StringSlap

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## snydes

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> snydes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLING-N-SHOT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, don't think I'll have time to band this PFS up before month end, so throwing it in the mix just for kicks anyway.
> 
> Natural fork PFS, mystery wood......folding saw, Mora knife, rat tail rasp, sandpaper
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Darrell ... how do you apply that turquoise ... is it in liquid form so you can fill cracks ? Really interesting look that sets your ss's apart !
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Hey my friend LOVE your work also.......so, the turquoise is crushed from solid chunks in a homemade pipe crusher I made. You drill or carve out a design you want to inlay, fill that with the turquoise to just slightly proud of the surface. Then, you take the water thin viscosity CA ( super glue ) and slowly drip it into the turquoise till it quits absorbing or pools up on top, set it aside to dry overnight.
> 
> Then I use a Dremel with the small sanding drum to "carefully" sand it down to almost flush with the surface of the wood ( wear a mask ) and finish sanding by hand, then apply your finish of choice......simple and it really adds that custom look and great pop of color.
> 
> If you try it, would love to see it ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> Darrell Allen
Click to expand...

THx for info Darrell & contrats on the win !


----------

